# Beyma 15B100/R 15" woofer



## villastrangiato (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone familiar with this driver know if it has been discontinued or not? I've seen that it is back ordered on one site but it doesn't show up on Beyma's website catalog and there doesn't appear to be an equivalent in their current line up. Any info on it would be very much appreciated. :help:

Thanks.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

It's in their discontinued listing. You might still find a few in dealers around the place depending on when it was discontinued.


----------



## villastrangiato (Apr 15, 2010)

Yup, I figured it was a goner....:sad:

Many thanks.

CJG


----------

